# MARSOC niche after Afghanistan



## Moto97 (Oct 7, 2012)

Hello,
I have a quick question about MARSOC's future role. Currently, in my understanding, MARSOC has built a niche in Afghanistan conducting Village Stability Operations, which has its basic concepts outlined in the article 'Village Stability Operations: More than Village Defense'. It a has also apparently been using motorcycle mounted MSOTs to conduct raids. However, I can't see how MARSOC can build a niche in such a narrow slice of COIN strategy. So, when MSOCs return to deploying with MEUs, will it function basically as a seaborne Special Forces Compnay, specializing in irregular warfare and being detached from the MEU to conduct FID as required or will it function as more of a direct action/SR company , similar to a Commander's In Extremis Force.

Thanks,
moto97


----------



## TLDR20 (Oct 7, 2012)

There is plenty of work for everyone.


----------



## Teufel (Oct 8, 2012)

I heard that they will look for jobs on craigslist like everyone else.


----------



## 0699 (Oct 8, 2012)

Moto97 said:


> Hello,
> I have a quick question about MARSOC's future role. Currently, in my understanding, MARSOC has built a niche in Afghanistan conducting Village Stability Operations, which has its basic concepts outlined in the article 'Village Stability Operations: More than Village Defense'. It a has also apparently been using motorcycle mounted MSOTs to conduct raids. However, I can't see how MARSOC can build a niche in such a narrow slice of COIN strategy. So, *when MSOCs return to deploying with MEUs*, will it function basically as a seaborne Special Forces Compnay, specializing in irregular warfare and being detached from the MEU to conduct FID as required or will it function as more of a direct action/SR company , similar to a Commander's In Extremis Force.
> 
> Thanks,
> moto97


 
Is this happening?  Have MSOCs been deploying with the MEUs?  I know they weren't as of 2009.  The MEU has it's own in-extremis force (the MSPF) that's part of the MEU/ARG; why would they need another attachment that doesn't belong to the MEU CO?  Also, I can't imagine SOCOM giving up control of the MSOC for 12-13 months.  Or is the MEU strictly a support platform for the MSOC?


----------



## DirtySailor (Oct 9, 2012)

I am sure there will always be work to be done. Not that anybody who doesn't need to know will ever know.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Oct 9, 2012)

DirtySailor said:


> Not that anybody who doesn't need to know will ever know.


 
I think you forget about the "Barry O's re-election factor".  At this stage of the game if a service person takes a dump and it looks like Elvis he'll be there to take the credit.


----------



## DirtySailor (Oct 9, 2012)

Really, guy?


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Oct 9, 2012)

DirtySailor said:


> Really, guy?


That phrase comes across equally as disrespectful in type as it does in person...fascinating.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Oct 10, 2012)

DirtySailor said:


> Really, guy?


 
Yeah, really.


----------



## fox1371 (Oct 10, 2012)

DirtySailor said:


> Really, guy?


I'm not sure who you're referring to here, but I have a feeling that if it repeats you will disappear from this board. 

Moto97 Your understanding of MARSOC and how they operate, as well as how they are structured is completely incorrect.  If you think their sole "niche" is their work in Afghanistan, you are poorly mistaken.


----------



## Hitman2/3 (Oct 11, 2012)

Understandably, your knowledge of MARSOC appears to be based off of news articles. The funny thing about the news is that with organizations such as ours *most* of the time they know what we want them to know. Although some let them know more than others *cough* J/J.

As for the MEU I don't know where you got that one from.

And know that I read your post again, your knowledge base due to your age and lack of experience has me thinking you should probably read more and post less to stay on the good side of the fence. Your question would be the equivalent of me saying "We're fighting in a land locked country so obviously the SEAL's don't have a mission".


----------

